# Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010



## Gollum (9. Apr. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem auch ich einige Infos aus diesem Forum ziehen konnte - großer Dank - , haben wir letztes Jahr unseren Traum vom Schwimmteich realisiert. 
Die Bauphase möchte ich hier gern vorstellen, damit eine weitere Grundlage für Inspirationen entsteht.

Nachdem wir das "gebrauchte Haus" erstanden und weitgehend renoviert hatten, sollte nun der hintere Teil des Grundstücks auf Vordermann gebracht werden:

 

Ein Schwimmteich soll es werden.
Die Fakten:
Schwimmbereich 4mx8mx2m
Regenerationsbereich: Über die 8m Länge parallel ein Streifen 1,3m breit und hinten am Ende des Schwimmbereichs ein abgerundeter Bereich ca. 5,3m x 5m. Die Tiefe soll hier ca. 1,2m betragen, wobei hier nachher 60 cm Filterkies eingebracht werden. 

Der Bagger rückt an:
 

 

Und läßt unseren Garten wie nach einem Bombeneinschlag zurück 
 

Tja, und dann - wir hatten es befürchtet, aber gehofft, dass es nicht eintritt - am nächsten Tag Stand 20cm Schichtenwasser in der Grube 
 

Eine Urlaubswoche konnte ich damit verbringen, den Wasserspiegel abzusenken, damit das Fundament geschüttet werden kann. Dafür mußte eine alte Mülltonne mit Schmutzwasserpumpe in der Ecke versenkt werden und eine Ringdrainage gelegt werden.
 
 
 

Geschafft, die Grube ist "trocken" und die Schalung für das Fundament kann eingebracht werden.
 

Weiter geht's mit der Folie und den Stahlmatten 
 

YES, DER BETON KOMMT https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/toll.gif
 

Hätten die Freunde gewußt was auf sie zukommt, sie wären geflohen ..... WIR AUCH !!!!
8 Kubikmeter Beton sind eine Erfahrung auf die man verzichten kann 
 
 
 

GESCHAFFT !!!!!!!
 

SO, das war's erstmal ..... die nächsten Bilder werden wenn's klappt dieses Wochenende folgen......

Schöne Grüße ...... ab in die Sonne


----------



## Scheiteldelle (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Hi Gollum,
geil, geil, geil endlich mal wieder eine Baudoku im Schwimmteichbereich.
Bisher sieht das schon alles sehr gut aus.  Bitte weiter mit Bildern versorgen.



LG maik


----------



## Gollum (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

@ Maik: davon kann es nicht genug geben. Ich war auch froh über jede Baubeschreibung, schließlich findet man nirgendwo "seinen Teich" und man muß Infos sammeln und sammeln und sammeln

..... und weiter geht's ..... wäre das letztes Jahr nur so schnell gegangen wie man hier die Bilder einfügen kann  

Also, das Fundament steht..... weiter geht's mit den Betonschalsteinen.

Mal schauen wie die erste Reihe so passen würde
 

Einigen Steinen muß ich eine Extra-Behandlung verabreichen
 

Die erste Reihe ist ausgerichtet und steht..... Zeit für den Kuchen.... 
 

Unser Kumpel Michael denkt auch noch, dass wir bald fertig sind 
 

Ein paar Steine fehlen noch
 

Meine Frau verpasst den ersten Reihen ihren Schutzanstrich
 

Die nächsten Reihen folgen
 

Nicht so lustlos 
 

Ich kann ja nicht nur fotografieren
 

Der Schwimmbereich ist fertig gemauert
 

Nun muß die restliche Erde wieder um den Schwimmbereich verteilt werden. Den Minibagger hätten wir uns schon viel eher leihen sollen. Der kostet nicht viel und man vergrault seine Freunde nicht unnötig 
 

Achja, und Spaß bringt es auch noch 
 

Das Grundstück nimmt wieder form an. Nebenbei haben wir das Grundstück links um ca 1,4m angehoben. Dadurch mußten wir den Aushub nicht entsorgen und das Grundstück hat jetzt kaum noch Gefälle.
 

So, das war's erstmal wieder..........

Schönen Abend ..... bald geht's weiter


----------



## Gollum (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Soooooo, Zeit für ein zwei weitere Bildchen.......

Der Skimmer ist gekommen.....
 

.... und wird schon mal trocken getestet.... lässt einem ja keine Ruhe 
 

Da soll das gute Stück zukünftig seinen Platz bekommen
 

Im hinteren Bereich sieht man schon die Abgrenzung des Regenerationsbereichs. Da das Grundstück abfällig war und nichts so gerade ist wie eine Teichoberfläche, musste hinten abgefangen werden. Glücklicherweise ist das nachher nicht mehr ohne weiteres zu sehen. Die Paletten rechts sollen die Erde solange stützen, bis die Teichumrandung fertig ist.
 

Fleißig, fleißig,.....
 

Die Paletten haben Ihren Zweck erfüllt.
 


Feierabend:smoki

Bis zum nächsten Mal.........


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Servus

Wahnsinn was Ihr beide da schafft 

Bin schon auf den weiteren Werdegang gespannt


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*



auch von mir noch ein nachträgliches :willkommen im Forum & danke für die schönen, anschaulichen Bilder 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Gollum (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Dank an Helmut und Daniel für die nette Begrüüüüüßung !!

Und weiter im Text.....

Rechts ist der Regenerationsbereich nun klar abgegrenzt und nachdem die Stützpaletten raus waren konnte die Erde angeglichen werden.
 

Und so der Blick vom Teichende zum Haus. Rechts in der Wand ist auch einer von zwei Scheinwerfergehäusen zu erkennen ..... YES 
 

Links ist der Regenerationsbereich inzwischen auch definiert.Die Seite vorn im Bild ist ca. einen halben Stein niedriger als der Rest. Hier sollen später 50cm hohe Granitsteine aufliegen und einige cm im Wasser stehen. Dafür wird dann die Teichfolie über die Schalsteine geschlagen und hinter den Granitsteinen wieder hochgelegt. Viele Worte Bilder kommen später. Nu erstmal das Bild
 

So, das war's erstmal wieder ....
Raus an den Teich das schöne Wetter genießen 

Bis demnächst

der Timo


----------



## Gollum (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

wünsche frohe Ostern gehabt zu haben 

Ein paar weiter Bildchen unseres Jahresprojekts 2010 möchte ich noch zum Besten geben.

Hier wird schon mal der Bereich für die Folie vorbereitet. An dem Holzstapel liegt die Pumpenkammer.
 

In der Mitte ist die Verstärkung der Schalsteinmauer zu sehen. Hier sollen später 3 Granitblöcke zu je 250kg liegen und einige Zentimeter aus dem Wasser schauen. Hier mussten wieder die Pflanzsteine und ein Stapel alter Gehwegplatten herhalten. 
 
Noch abschließend mit Beton verzieren....
 

Die letzten Betonarbeiten an der Teichoberkante. Das kleine Rohr ist später für den Überlaufschutz als Durchführung gedacht.
 

Der Skimmer ist eingebaut
 

Das war's erstmal wieder. Als nächstes wird die Folie verlegt

Schöne Grüße bis dahin......

Timo


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Servus



Bin schon auf die Folie gespannt 

Frohe Ostern


----------



## troll20 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Wow, da wird man ja ganz grün vor Neid 

ähhh, Sorry erst einmal :Willkommen2 bei den Teichinfizierten 

Man oh man da wartet man ja schon gespannt auf die nächste Folge von Bildern.

mfg René


----------



## Gollum (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Dank an Rene für den Empfang 

Da muss kein Neid aufkommen...... man muss doch nur fast ein halbes Jahr auf seinen Garten verzichten, jede freie Minute mit Erde, Kies, Beton, Steinen, usw verbringen, Freunde unter einem Vorwand oder einer Grillwurst in den Garten locken und "schwuppdiwupp" hat man einen Teich im Garten 

Spaß beiseite, die letzten Ostertage waren die ersten entspannten Tage am Teich und jetzt wissen wir wofür wir die Strapatzen auf uns genommen haben. Mit einem Schlauchboot auf dem Wasser liegen und den Libellenlarven zusehen wie sie die Mückenlarven "vertilgen", oder einfach nur den Bachstelzen und Amseln zusehen wie sie sich um den besten Badeplatz streiten...... HERRLICH ENTSPANNEND !!!!!!!!!!! 

Schöne Grüße

Timo


----------



## wasserläufer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Hallo
Das soll ein Schwimmteich werden?
Die Bilder zeigen eher ein grundsolides Betonfundament für ein Einfamilienhaus..!!
ich habe zuerst nur die Bilder vom Betonfundament gesehen....
...und die Frauen müssen arbeiten und sind erschöpft von dieser...
tolle Bilder - Hauptsache sie dürfen auch als erste reinspringen in den Badeteich..!!
Spass beiseite -- ich warte auf Bilder von der Fertigstellung..!!
lG Reinhard


----------



## Gollum (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Moin Reinhard,

klar durften die Frauen zuerst ins Wasser..... da der Teich erst Mitte August frisch gefüllt wurde, war es doch verdammt kalt und da hätte ich gern den Vortritt gelassen 
Blöderweise war der Einstieg da noch nicht fertig und ich bin dann auf der glatten Folie ausgerutscht und doch als Erster im Wasser gelandet. So war vor lauter Schreck das Anbaden letztes Jahr nach ca. 3 Sekunden beendet 

Schöne Grüße 

Timo

PS: jetzt gibt's noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Gollum (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

.... und hier die Bilder

Der Teich war nun soweit für die Folie vorbereitet.
Wir haben 205 Quadratmeter Folie in 1,5mm Stärke bestellt. Für das gemauerte Becken haben wir Flies in 500 Gramm/ Quadratmeter und für den Regenerationsbereich 800 Gramm/Quadratmeter bestellt.

Angefangen natürlich mit dem Flies 
 

Die Fliesübergänge haben wir mit dem Heißluftfön leicht angeschmolzen und zusammengedrückt. Da hier im Norden häufig eine steife Brise weht, hat das die Verlegung etwas erleichtert.

Tja, und dann kam der schwere Teil .... im doppelten Sinn.
Wir haben die Folie in 2 großen und 2 kleinen Teilen vorkonfektioniert bestellt. 
Der erste Teil wurde in einem Stück im Schwimmbereich links runter nach rechts über den Boden rechts wieder hoch und weiter in den schmalen Streifen des Regenerationsbereichs gelegt. Der zweite Teil war für den kompletten hinteren Regenerationsbereich und die beiden kleinen Teile für die schmalen Seiten des Schwimmbereichs. Auf dem folgenden Bild sind die beiden großen Teile erstmal gelegt und beschwert. Das war eine echte Plackerei !!!!!
 

Die beiden schmalen Teile waren eine echte Erholung
 
 

.... und der Blick von oben....
 

GESCHAFFT !!!!!!
 

Unterm Strich muss ich zugeben, dass ich mir hier beim Verschweißen der Folie beim nächsten Mal gleich Hilfe holen würde. Auch wenn wir alles selbst gemacht haben und ich mich eigentlich an alles rantraue....... Folie schweißen sei es durch Kalt- oder Warmschweißen liegt mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht !!!! Die geraden Seiten funktionierten noch mehr schlecht als recht, aber die Ecken ......!?!?!  NIE WIEDER !!! Irgendwann haben wir aufgegeben und nach nach viel Herumtelefoniererei einen Profi gefunden, der von heute auf morgen kommen konnte - schließlich sollten am nächsten Tag über 50 Tonnen Kieselsteine geliefert werden -  und es war gut, dass er alles nochmal kontrolliert hat 

SO, das war's erstmal wieder........... bald heißt es Wasser marsch 

Schöne Grüße

Timo


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Hallo Timo,

du spannst uns ja richtig auf die Folterbank 

Bin gespannt ob man noch viel von der teuren Folie und ihrer schicken Farbe sieht 

Gruß René


----------



## Gollum (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Moin Rene,

ja, leider bin ich bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen. Die letzten Wochen haben wir endlich den Terrassenbereich am Teich fertiggestellt.
Zu Deiner Frage wegen der Folie. Wir hatten eigentlich diesen grünen Farbton nur für den Schwimmbereich bestellt und für den großen Regenerationsbereich hinten eine günstigere und dunklere Folie bestellt eben weil man die nachher nicht mehr sehen wird. Leider ist bei der Lieferung einiges schief gelaufen. Gelieferte wurde auf den Tag genau pünklich vor dem Wochenende an dem wir die Folie einbringen wollten und die Helfer mit Grillfleisch zu uns gelockt hatten. Leider wurde das Flies verdaddelt und die Folie einheitlich geliefert. Das mit der Folie war nun nicht weiter schlimm, weil uns dadurch keine Mehrkosten entstanden sind. Allerdings sind wir ganz schön in Schweiß gekommen um Freitag Nachmittag noch so eine Menge Flies zu bekommen. Hat aber noch gut geklappt. 

So, ich mach mich jetzt mal an ddie nächsten Bilder......

Schöne Grüße

Timo


----------



## Gollum (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bau unseres Schwimmteichs 2010*

Sooooo und weiter geht's.......

Nachdem die Verschweißung der Folie von einem Profi glücklicherweise noch nachgebessert wurde, haben wir in dem Regenerationsbereich hinten die "Revisionstonne" (Biodrain-System) auf der Folie fixiert und von dieser sternförmig die Drainagerohre verlegt. Leider finde ich davon kein Foto mehr 

Daher hier der klägliche Versuch diese in dem Foto anzudeuten
 

Tja, und dann wurden ca. 55 Tonnen (!!!!) Kieselsteine geliefert. Dafür haben wir uns dann einen Radlader gemietet, denn von dem Haufen waren es ca. 40m zum Teich und da wir das Grundstück hinten um ca. 1,5m angehoben hatten wäre das mit der Schubkarre Wahnsinn gewesen.
 

Die erste Schicht besteht aus ca. 20cm 16/32er Kieselsteine. Dadurch sind die Drainagerohre gut eingepackt und das Wasser verteilt sich später schnell gleichmässig unter dem Filterkies.
Auf dem Foto ist diese Schicht bereits verteilt. Übrigens mit dem Radlader konnten wir die Kieselsteine glücklicherweise an den Teich bringen. Diese groben Steine mit der Schaufel zu verteilen ist echt kein Spaß.
Der restliche Filterkies besteht aus 2/8er Körnung. Hier die erste Schaufel.
 

Achso, ganz vergessen: das Wasser läuft bereits 
 

Und natürlich auch Handarbeit
 

Einen Tag später war es geschafft. Der Filterkies ist drin und ich konnte anbaden 
 
Naja, eigentlich habe ich hier nur die Folie aufgeschnitten und die Scheinwerfer eingebaut. 
Hinten ist noch zu erkennen, dass da etwas Kies fehlt. Da liegt die Pumpenkammer und es fehlt noch die Schlauchdurchführung zum Revisionsschacht.

Der Skimmer ist auch fertig und auf die Mauer zwischen Schwimm- und Biobereich haben wir Granitpalisaden gelegt.
 

Und das ganze von oben
 

Nach ca. 95qm Wasser ist der Teich voll  
 

..... und die Pflanzen stehen bereit.

ABER für heute wa's das erstmal wieder ........

Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden
Timo


----------



## Gollum (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist nun schon ein paar "Tage" her und die Pflanzen stehen inzwischen nicht mehr neben dem Teich. Auch das Ufer haben wir etwas umgestaltet. Die Bilder will ich nicht vorenthalten. Vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere davon inspirieren lassen wie er etwas umsetzen oder auch sein lassen möchte:
Hier nun das Ergebnis:

Direkt nach dem Setzen der Pflanzen:
 

.... die Zeit verging:
 

  

  

  

  

  

Wir sind mit dem Teich sehr zufrieden!! Es ist total entspannend sein Feiererabendbierchen mit Blick auf den Teich zu genießen!! 

Nun noch ein paar nachträgliche Maßnahmen und Änderungen am Teich:

Die Teichkante haben wir mit Ufermatten kaschiert und bewachsen lassen. Dadurch sieht diese inzwischen aus als ob der Teich dahin gehört 

Um den Laubeintrag im Herbst zu reduzieren spannen wir hier für ca 4 Wochen ein Netz über den Teich. Dafür sind um den Teich herum Lehrrohre einbetoniert, in die ich bei Bedarf die Pfosten für die Seile einsetzen kann.
 

 

Im Skimmer waren unsprünglich Filterbürsten eingesetzt. Diese zureinigen ist für meinen Geschmack eine total nervige Sache!! Daher sind diese aus dem Skimmer geflogen und vor die Schwerkraftpumpe in der Pumpenkammer wurde ein Schwerkraft - Bogensiebfilter gesetz. Um Kosten zu sparen und man(n) ja Projekte braucht wurde dies selbst gebaut. Anregungen hierzu findet man auch wieder Haufenweise hier im Forum und in den Weiten des Internets.

An dieser Stelle nur zwei Bildchen von den fertigen Versionen. Eine Anleitung werde ich kurzfristig in der Technik Sparte reinsetzen und dann verlinken!?

Hier der erste Versuch mit einer Regentonne als Basis:
 

.... hoppla nur 10 Bilder.... also ein nächster Kommentar.....


----------



## Gollum (29. Juni 2014)

....und die zweiter Version komplett selbst gebaut aus HD-PE Platten:

 

Das hat den Reinigungsaufwand enorm reduziert!!!

So und last but not least braucht man einen Schlammsauger. Als Basis dient hier für mich die Muli Impellerpumpe. Diese wurde portabel montiert und mit einem Steinabscheider aus KG-Rohr versehen:

 

So, das war's erstmal wieder.......

Viele Grüße
Timo


----------



## willi1954 (29. Juni 2014)

Super Schwimmteich, so stelle ich mir einen Naturpool vor. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

LG Willi


----------

